# Starting new planted tank and need help with picking the right light



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

I finally started my new 29Gl tank. it currently cycling. I want to make it a planted tank same as my 10Gl. After checking a light bulb on canopy i realized that it's only 18W, 24" daylight T8 one. When I went to BAs I found only 20W ones in my size. The BA rep advices me to upgrade to 30" canopy but I also found out that the strongest lamp they had for 30" is 24W T8. But my experience and understanding that I need at list 1W per gallon. So I need at list 30W lamp. I'm planning to grow low light plants like Java fern, amazon sword, Hygrophilia deformia and polynezia. Does anybody know where i can get 30-40W T8 or T5 24" lamp (or 30", I can upgrade my canopy) for regular Tetra canopy for 29Gl tank ? 
Any help is appreciated


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Check out this link
http://www.bustan.ca/product_detail.asp?menuID=4&SID=24&PID=953
Remove the existing lighting hardware inside your light canopy & replace it with one strip, even better if you can incorporate the reflector sold for this strip for another 20.00
you can also just replace the existing canopy with a glass top ( or no top/open top tank) & hang 1strip with reflector over the tank for better light spread.
Regards
P.S.-Disclaimer
any modding as suggested is at your own risk & i hold no responsibility/liability


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

charlie1 said:


> Check out this link
> http://www.bustan.ca/product_detail.asp?menuID=4&SID=24&PID=953
> Remove the existing lighting hardware inside your light canopy & replace it with one strip, even better if you can incorporate the reflector sold for this strip for another 20.00
> you can also just replace the existing canopy with a glass top ( or no top/open top tank) & hang 1strip with reflector over the tank for better light spread.
> ...


This lamp is 24W which is still not enough. I need something 30-40W. Plus I need to keep this canopy and can not go with open concept as I have a little kids in the house which will through something in the tank if it is open. Also I'm not very good on DIY. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

24 watts from a T5 HO will be more than enough, the old standard watt per gallon rule of thumb was factored off of T12 lamps a loooooooooong time ago
It` s not much of a DIY but it`s up to you.
You also have the option as mentioned of Glass top to stop the kids throwing anything & better light spread, most MFG plastic only allow light penetration through a small opening, aslo i`m sure one of the several hobbyist on here would be nice enough to help you .
Regards


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

charlie1 said:


> 24 watts from a T5 HO will be more than enough, the old standard watt per gallon rule of thumb was factored off of T12 lamps a loooooooooong time ago
> It` s not much of a DIY but it`s up to you.
> You also have the option as mentioned of Glass top to stop the kids throwing anything & better light spread, most MFG plastic only allow light penetration through a small opening, aslo i`m sure one of the several hobbyist on here would be nice enough to help you .
> Regards


Thank you for your help. What about putting in my current fixture Life-GLO T8 - 20W one ? Would it be sufficient enough for low light plants like Java fern on hygrophilia ?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Java ferm probably, but hygro is a bit of a stretch.
This one is pretty good. But hard to find now-a-days: 
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/aq-ecl3/Marineland+Eclipse+3+Filter+System.html

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

